# Help please : gel coating on sink



## castaway (May 1, 2006)

Hello Folks, help please.
We have a round, 14 inch off White, plastic sink in the shower room that the gel coating has broken down on and it looks yukky.
We have looked into getting it re –coated and have been quoted £100 for the job – ouch.
Can anyone suggest where we can either get a new one or it re – coated for less.


----------



## rickwiggans (May 10, 2006)

CAK tanks is always a good place to start for this sort of thing.

Rick

CAK tanks


----------



## castaway (May 1, 2006)

Thank you Rick, what a useful site.

Shame they have not got a round sink, but loads of other stuff I am sure hubby will spend ages browsing through there catalogue.


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

castaway said:


> Hello Folks, help please.
> We have a round, 14 inch off White, plastic sink in the shower room that the gel coating has broken down on and it looks yukky.
> We have looked into getting it re -coated and have been quoted £100 for the job - ouch.
> Can anyone suggest where we can either get a new one or it re - coated for less.


Look in the kitchen section - there is a SELK9510 item round, 290mm so smaller than you want, but looks stainless steel..... would that fit?

Price, I can't see that, probably another download bit

Carol


----------



## castaway (May 1, 2006)

Thank you Carol, but that would be too small. On with the search for us then!


----------



## 2dogs (Sep 21, 2007)

Castaway,

have you tried the marine route? I know a lot of boats/kayaks have gel coatings,
maybe worth a look

Cheers


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

You could try and get a Burstner replacement.
We have just bought a new sink from Camper UK who only took a week to get it from Burstner, it cost £80


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

O'Leary's can be found at

http://tinyurl.com/lc72sf

The online catalogue shows some basins.


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

hi castaway,
you have a few options:
1 fix it yourself
2 buy original from manufacturer
3retrofit a near as replacement
4 the hard part but will invaribably save money but very hard work-find who the manufacturere of the sink was and buy direct or from designated supplier.

This last option worked for us in the old Bessacarr as swift were usless too many part no etc and only available from main dealers and we know what they are like :wink: 

Is there a sticker on the underside of the sink anywhere?

tramp


----------

